# Motorguide wireless TM



## Starfire01 (Mar 12, 2008)

I am looking at the 24V 75lb thrust bow mount TM. The reviews on cabelas were 10/11 loved it. I hear that the biggest issue is that it beeps everytime you utilze the contol.I have select hearing and I can tune anything out so thats not an issue. The other thing i heard is that there is about a one second delay when you depress the control. I don't know if this is true or if it is a big deal or not. Anyone have any comments or suggestions?


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't, but I love the setup and would want one on my next boat.


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 12, 2008)

It is a sweet piece of equipment. I am hoping to get more feedback from the guys before I make the purchase.


----------



## redbug (Mar 12, 2008)

I had 2 of the older wireless motor guide motors. it was nice. i did feel that the response was a bit slow I fished a lot of shallow water and needed to turn the motor fast to avoid hitting stumps and rocks. I scraped up a few props but they still worked. the other issue i had was the stowing of the motor I was impatient and striped the gears on the motor. I think they have increased the response time on the motors and the beep was never a problem. I would consider getting another remote mtr if the price was rite

Wayne


----------



## Pont (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmmm, well I have to look at this objectively, but long story short, I hated it. I never wanted to take the trolling motor durning his down time for re-ties. How many co-anglers don't want that? I was a co-angler on a boat that had one and I didn't like the fact that you had to turn direction first and then hit go, then hit stop. Then turn to the next direction, hit go, then hit stop. Good luck on a windy day. I guess I am used to the instant response of cable foot control. I don't like the powerdrives for the same reason. The beaping on that thing sent me to anger management classes. Personally I thought the unit was noisy as hell at the prop. Also, before you buy it price out the remote control unit if you loose one. If I recall they are about 100 bucks to replace. 
When I fish tournaments, I don't like to take my hand away from rod and reel to turn direction, nor worry about tap to turn, tap to go, and tap to stop, beep beep beep beep! 

I guess I'll just say this, fish out of a boat that has one for a day and you will see how annoying that thing is. Just my personal opinion, but that was a baaaad day on the lake if there is such a thing!

Sorry to come off so negative but I really did not like this unit if you could not tell!


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 13, 2008)

I appreciate the honesty. If I could I would love to try each motor before I bought one. This is obviuosly not feasable. Getting the feedback from those that used different TM's , is how I will have to make a decison on which one I will purchase.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 13, 2008)

I had the MK powerdrive, and it will be my last trial with electric steer for a long while. The technology exists to make it a viable alternative, but the manufactures change the wrong problems with the electric steer motors.


----------

